# How Do I Program a Viper 479v/p/c Remote



## cgator2

I have a 791xv system with a remote479v/p/x that does work. I purchased a 479v/p/c that is supposed to be compatible with this unit however I have no instructions and nothing seems to work after trying different ways of programmimg it. Key to on, to acc, hold 4 buttons etc. This remote does not have the single programming button on the back. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## jaggerwild

Call up the place up got it at ask them for instructions, or just go there and they will do it I assume for a few..............
Also check my link in my sig, you can call them on your cell and they will walk you through it


----------



## Magrocha

With the door open ,Try to turn ignition on!!!(not accessory)and press the valet button once.hold it down a second time.and press lock on the remote.see if programs like that .thats a standard programing.


----------

